

Python-based Project Euler command line tool - skreuzer
https://github.com/iKevinY/EulerPy

======
GuiA
Including solutions is just a terrible idea. Not only is it discouraged by the
maintainer of the site himself [0], it is also just inconsiderate to the
community.

The worst thing that could happen to Project Euler is people creating profiles
and populating them with answers they didn't come up with, so they can pad
their resume or other. Having PE be flooded with profiles that have hundreds
of "solved" problems would ruin it for those of us who enjoy the challenge and
take pride in their solved count.

When you are publishing large corpuses of answers to Github, your personal
site, etc., you make it that much more likely for Project Euler to be ruined
in the future.

I get the incentive behind including solutions in your tool, and there are
definitely worse things in the world- but it's just not cool and disrespectful
to the PE community.

[0]: [http://projecteuler.net/about](http://projecteuler.net/about) \- see
penultimate entry

~~~
Pewqazz
The solutions that are stored in the package are only plain answers - not
actual algorithmic solutions to each of the problems. I understand the
concern, but in my opinion, if someone had a collection of solutions that were
derived specifically from the answers derived from EulerPy, it would likely
consist of just `print n`s (which shouldn't be impressive to anyone by any
means). I apologize if my project has degraded the integrity of the Project
Euler community.

~~~
ghshephard
Please don't apologize - I absolutely _love_ what you've done here - I'm
frequently in situations where I don't have good internet connectivity, but
would love to spend time keeping my scripting skills sharp with PE - and now I
can. I'd previously scraped the questions off of PE, but could never check my
answers until I was back online - but now I can!

Your project is going to have a meaningful, and measurably beneficial impact
on my life, and I'd like to say thank you very much for the hard work you've
put into this wonderful tool!

~~~
Pewqazz
Thanks for the kind words. It's fantastic to see people making use of my
project!

------
Pewqazz
Oh wow, didn't think this would get posted to Hacker News. I only submitted a
link to /r/learnprogramming and /r/Python since, being my first ever Python
project, it seems pretty rudimentary compared to some of the amazing things I
see here. I'm glad to see people are liking it (and perhaps more importantly
that I didn't make any massive coding mistakes)!

~~~
keenerd
I'm equally surprised at seeing my Local Euler being used for something.

~~~
Pewqazz
In retrospect, I probably should have contacted you before using Local Euler
in this project. Hopefully you don't mind.

~~~
keenerd
Nah, it is cool. I really find this whole thing very amusing from an
accidental historical preservation perspective. I do hope the rest of the
puzzles can be recovered.

~~~
keenerd
Fixed.

------
chunkstuntman
Having a --cheat option seems like a poor decision. Having easy access to
every solution (especially as it exists in a plain text file) harms the
experience of struggling through a problem until the correct answer is
reached.

~~~
Pewqazz
I considered this, and figured since the solutions are stored by the program
anyways, it would make more sense to include the functionality rather than to
omit it. Naming the option `--cheat` was an conscious decision to discourage a
reliance on it. Then again, if someone really does want to view the solutions
rather than work through the problems themselves, I suppose it's their loss
anyways.

~~~
chunkstuntman
Well, the general upside to googling for an answer is that often when someone
is providing you with the numeric solution they are also describing their
algorithm and implementation. Having it in plain text right on the local hard
drive might be more tempting with fewer benefits.

Potential Solution: store the solutions file in an obfuscated format that is
easy to decrypt

~~~
e12e
> the general upside to googling for an answer is that often when someone is
> providing you with the numeric solution they are also describing their
> algorithm and implementation

Can't this be seen as a downside as well? I'd much rather have an option of
first just seeing if I'm eg off by a magnitude, or an iteration -- rather than
having my fun ruined by someone showing me the whole solution...

------
ghshephard
Important to note that these are just the first 202 questions, and they don't
include any graphical resources.

Some of the PE questions, will probably benefit from the actual images,
particularly ones like:

[https://projecteuler.net/problem=252](https://projecteuler.net/problem=252)

~~~
Pewqazz
Hmm, I'll have to keep this in mind when I get to adding problems like this.
Time to convert GeoGebra images to ASCII art /s!

------
giancarlostoro
That's great! Now I can try Project Euler in Python, I've just started
learning Python, I'm loving it so far after putting it off for 10 years...

Thanks, keep up the good work!

\- Giancarlos

------
CraigJPerry
I used Cython and PyOpenCL on some of the problems, but similar idea:
[https://github.com/CraigJPerry/project_euler](https://github.com/CraigJPerry/project_euler)

Not sure about the cheat option though, kinda goes against the ethos of the
site?

------
qmaxquique
Hey Guys, Do you want to try it immediately? I've created a terminal.com
snapshot. Feel free to test it and comment!
[https://terminal.com/tiny/aEVfrRHg8K](https://terminal.com/tiny/aEVfrRHg8K)

------
racktash
I like the idea of downloading the question, and having it placed in the
source code file. I myself extract the problem into a comment (although, I use
C) before trying to work out the solution, so this could save me valuable
seconds. :)

